# what draw weight for 3d?



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

55 pounds on my hunter class afflixtion 50 pounds on my open class exceed.


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll be shooting 66#'s but its also my hunting bow


----------



## VFF (Oct 23, 2011)

shoot the same weight as you do when hunting. The only benefit i ever saw from a lower poundage while 3ding was the arrows were maybe a bit easier to remove from the target ( at least the ones that are not shot all to he** ). Also it does help with the arm fatigue a little. but with a higher let-off, i dont get too tired at 68lbs i guess, but every shooter is different.


----------



## shortrod (Dec 6, 2010)

I only shoot 61lbs , don't need anymore. I hunt at 70lbs but I am not shooting 40+ targets when I am hunting. Shoot what is comfortable to you, and have fun that's why we do it right?


----------



## ar_96 (May 28, 2010)

I shoot 65 pounds on my triumph but I only shoot that much because I have a short draw.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

I would shoot whatever gives you the speed you need with your bow/arrow combination. Personally, I want to shoot a large arrow with a decent point weight and I want it over 300 fps for IBO rules. I'm shooting a 420 grain Gold Tip 30X Pro with 120 grain points. I will probably shoot somewhere around 70lbs or a little over that. 

I have also shot lighter arrows and kept my bow around 60lbs. I don't like shooting light arrows, they suck in the wind and they deflect further when they hit other arrows.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

56 pounds, 28 1/4" draw, 285 gr arrow = 286 fps on one chronograph and 284 fps on another. Now, shooting at a national event the day can be long, like 4 hours to shoot 20 targets. So you want a bow you can shoot all day and have strength to shoot some more just in case there's a shoot off or another event there you want to shoot. I think there were two other events you could shoot at the Metro ProAm and of course if had the week off the city shoot would give you another two or three days of shooting.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

i shoot 62 lb. but with shooting good solid back tension i do get tired after 120ish arrows.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I currently shoot 57# for 3D, I typically shoot the same draw weight that I shoot for hunting. In this case I had to drop the poundage down slightly in order to keep the arrow weight at 5 grains per pound and maintain correct dynamic to static spine match. I screwed up a couple years ago and inadvertantly cut my arrows slightly too short and wound up being 291 grains instead of 300 grains.

Planning on a new bow and new arrows for 2012, so I should be back to 60# for this year shooting the IBO events. I shoot 55# for ASA tournaments in order to stay below the 288 fps max speed rule without changing arrows


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I shoot 72lbs. I hold hard so the weight i shoot doesnt seem to bother me. As long as i can draw smooth with my hinge release. besides i like shooting lincoln logs at 480grains 282fps.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

I've shot 70# my whole life for everything, but last year was the first year I did the entire outdoor 3D thing...both local and nat'l shoots. At the end of the year I could feel an old college football injured shoulder really starting to have some issues. This year I'm moving to 60# on my new rig. I shot it for 4.5 hours the other day and it was an awesome change...didn't get tired and nothing was sore. Gonna stay at 70# for hunting, cause my hunting rig at 70# really feels like about 65#. Currently it maxes out at 63#, so once I get my new strings on it and get my actual speeds I'll decide if I'm going to boost weight in my arrows or lower my poundage. Pulling a lighter weight is NICE!!! Good luck.


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

are u shooting ibo or asa rules theres speed rating in asa 288 fps and ibo is 5grs a lbof draw weight so figure out which one ur gonna shoot and what class and if u have to shoot screw in field pts or if u can use glue in tips


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

60 is all I need


----------



## forked point (Dec 27, 2010)

63 pounds 380 grain arrow at 283 fps with my gt500 for hunter class. 63 pounds 380 grain arrow at 255 fps wit my XLR both at 28.5 draw length.


----------

